# Netzwerk Problem | Upload + Homepages



## Minastirit (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein etwas kompliziertes Problem. Viele webseiten laden bei mir im stundentakt .. sprich 2-5min pro seite was mir definitiv viel zu lange ist.
Bilder auf z.b. deviantart oder ftp hochzuladen ist gar nicht möglich (timeout)

Das problem ist eigentlich es startet mit 60kb/s und sackt dan in einer sekunde auf 20 - 10 - 4 -2 - 1 - 0,xx ab. und irgendwann kommt timeout ..

Download (Rapidshare + apple itunes als test) gehen ohne weiteres mit 400-900kb/s was so +/- meiner leitung entspricht. Habe ich auch kein problem mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wo liegt das problem?
Oben angefangen natürlich 
Provider.. Alles ok
Router .. ok (mit 2nd pc getestet dieser läd sofort + upload geht ohne probleme)
lan kabel ... ^

Gut nun kann es ja eigentlich an der hardware z.b. liegen. Leider auch nicht .. habe eine andere netzwerkkarte ausgeliehen und es damit versucht .. leider immer noch kein erfolgt.

Und nun steh ich vor einem räzel .. was kann meine internet verbindung so runterbremsen? 
das das netzwerk ausgelastet ist wenn mein pc gestartet ist, ist auch nicht der fall .. 2nd pc geht auch dann! + wlan laptop auch.

Somit kann ich versteckte programme die etwas hochladen ausschliessen.

Weis jemand was ich noch tun kann? kp komplett neu installieren + alle tools (an die 200gb games und co ..) würde ich sehr ungerne alle neu installieren.

problem hab ich seit ca 2-3 wochen ..  wiederherstellung auch schon versucht <--!

darum ja .. ich dreh fast durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2009)

Mach mal einen Test auf speedtest.net und poste das Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juni 2009)

5.45 mbps
25ms
upload test error <--! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2009)

Oha... Lass mal einen TCP/IP-Optimizer durchlaufen, ich glaube TuneUpUltilties 2009 kann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juni 2009)

wenns in 2h fertig geladen ist die seite werd ichs mal versuchen *g*

lustig ist ja das wow geht .. gut alle 15min disc aber sonst gehts ganz gut xD


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. Juni 2009)

Mach mal den Affengriff und schau im Taskmanager nach, aber ohne von Dir geöffnete Verbindungen.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juni 2009)

?? wat?
was für nen affengriff?

taskmanager ist klar
.. 
und was welche verbindung? hö.. ich hab google desktop bar die zeigt mir auch an wenn ich netzwerk trafic hab ..


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. Juni 2009)

Strg-Alt-Entf ist der Affengriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten System neustarten (keine Programme starten) und dann mit Taskmanager mal Netzwerk beobachten. Alternativ kannst Du in der Eingabeaufforderung netstat -n eingeben.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juni 2009)

bringt beides nix
tuneup hat zwar pc im allgemeinen schneller gemacht internet bleibt aber leider so wie es war .. :<

hmm ich glaub ich weis nun an was es liegen könnte ..
hab seit heut nachmittag kasperski .. nun vor ca 20min installiert

bisher bei der suche: 291 viren trojaner und co gefunden WTF ...
f-secure war demfall scheisse :< 

denke da führt kein weg an format vorbei -.- najo oder mal kuken was kasperski meint .. wobei wenn ich all die daten lösch ist mein system 32 leer :/


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2009)

hmm netstat meint das hier: weis nid ob das wem was sagt

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Minas>netstat -n

Aktive Verbindungen

  Proto  Lokale Adresse         Remoteadresse          Status
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1501       209.85.133.93:80       SCHLIESSEN_WARTEN
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1510       87.248.216.37:80       WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1511       87.248.216.37:80       WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1513       87.248.216.37:80       WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1518       62.146.108.150:80      ZULETZT_ACK
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1536       212.243.223.144:80     WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1541       74.125.39.101:80       WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1551       87.248.216.37:80       FIN_WARTEN_1
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1566       89.110.129.52:80       FIN_WARTEN_1
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1571       87.248.216.37:80       ZULETZT_ACK
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1573       87.248.216.37:80       ZULETZT_ACK
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1578       87.248.216.17:80       WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1580       87.248.216.37:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1582       87.248.216.37:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1589       74.125.39.101:80       WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1594       87.248.216.37:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1595       174.143.55.237:80      HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1596       174.143.55.237:80      HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1598       97.74.26.1:80          HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1600       208.100.8.184:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1601       198.78.208.123:80      HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1602       208.94.2.116:80        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1603       209.17.69.20:80        ZULETZT_ACK
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1604       209.17.69.20:80        HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1605       204.160.120.125:80     HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1606       93.184.221.133:80      WARTEND
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1608       208.94.2.38:80         HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1612       89.110.129.52:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1613       89.110.129.52:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1614       89.110.129.52:80       HERGESTELLT
  TCP    192.168.1.2:1616       89.110.129.52:80       HERGESTELLT

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Minas>


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (30. Juni 2009)

Nach dem vorletzten Post war netstat gar nicht mehr so wichtig, zumal Du wahrscheinlich einige Trays laufen hast.

Ich bin kein Fan von Kaspersky, aber 291 Meldungen, das können nicht alle false positve sein. Ein Hijackthis Logfile wäre jetzt was Feines.

System neu aufsetzen ist das Einzige was Dir noch bleibt, traurig aber muß nun mal.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2009)

jau will eh mal die windows 7 candidate release testen 

nur is der im ladescreen dauerhaft irgendwie :<


----------

